# Escaped Georgia inmates



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Hero homeowner holds escaped Georgia inmates at gunpoint until arrests" This say it all.

Hero homeowner holds escaped Georgia inmates at gunpoint until arrests | Fox News


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Good guy with a gun saves the day, AGAIN.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

And you can bet the Lamestream media won't say a word! Good guy with a gun doesn't fit their agenda.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't be surprised if some liberal doesn't want the homeowner charged with kidnapping. Don't laugh, it's possible. When I was taking my CCL class my instructor said that the private citizen does not have the "right of arrest" meaning that technically a person cannot not hold another at gun point thats kidnapping. Even, he said, if you find someone in your home you have not the right to hold them until the police arrive. I always figured if that happens I'll tell them what I want and hold them there, and tell the police I never once told them they could not leave, they must have just assumed they couldn't. My word against theirs, know what I mean?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Don't be surprised if some liberal doesn't want the homeowner charged with kidnapping. Don't laugh, it's possible. When I was taking my CCL class my instructor said that the private citizen does not have the "right of arrest" meaning that technically a person cannot not hold another at gun point thats kidnapping. Even, he said, if you find someone in your home you have not the right to hold them until the police arrive. I always figured if that happens I'll tell them what I want and hold them there, and tell the police I never once told them they could not leave, they must have just assumed they couldn't. My word against theirs, know what I mean?


When it comes down to having to do that...I'm just gonna shoot them and then walk to the kitchen and grab a knife or two from the drawer......


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Don't be surprised if some liberal doesn't want the homeowner charged with kidnapping. Don't laugh, it's possible. When I was taking my CCL class my instructor said that the private citizen does not have the "right of arrest" meaning that technically a person cannot not hold another at gun point thats kidnapping. Even, he said, if you find someone in your home you have not the right to hold them until the police arrive. I always figured if that happens I'll tell them what I want and hold them there, and tell the police I never once told them they could not leave, they must have just assumed they couldn't. My word against theirs, know what I mean?


and I'm under NO obligation to take prisoners ....


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I always figured if that happens I'll tell them what I want and hold them there, and tell the police I never once told them they could not leave, they must have just assumed they couldn't. My word against theirs, know what I mean?


So basically shoot them dead on the spot, put a kitchen knife in their hands, then call the police... I feared for my life, I thought they were going to kill me.

edited to add: Old SF Guy, beat me to it...

*Rancher*


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Castle Doctrine, if it's a forced entry, or protection of private property or rendering aid to someone else who's life is in immediate danger, you have a right to act until the threat is neutralized, not necessarily having to kill, holding them until the police arrive I wouldn't think is illegal....you can't kill if they are no longer a threat....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Castle Doctrine, if it's a forced entry, or protection of private property or rendering aid to someone else who's life is in immediate danger, you have a right to act until the threat is neutralized, not necessarily having to kill, holding them until the police arrive I wouldn't think is illegal....you can't kill if they are no longer a threat....


you always have the right to kill ... the coppers, the AJ and the judge might not agree - but that's why we have juries of our peers .... your opinion of who's a continued threat and mine could be a totally different scenario - in another 10 yrs my back watching ability will be badly hampered - not worrying about some f___ing banger coming back for revenge when a legit fired 9mm takes care of the problem today ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is always more:
"I realized I had two ex-cons wanted for murder who had just shot at law enforcement who had nothing to lose and for some reason they surrendered and laid down on the concrete in my driveway," Patrick Hale said Friday. "If that doesn't make you believe in Jesus Christ, I don't know what does."

The liberal or going to blow a fuse over this mans statement.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/tennessee-man-fugitive-inmates-surrendered-without-word-084629625.html


----------

